# Colorado land



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

160 acres bounded on two sides by National Forest Service. (Comanche Natonal Grasslands). No nearby utilities, just raw land.


Don't have any pictures, but can borrow a camera if you're interested.

$65,000


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Any other info you could provide?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Access? Water? Location?


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

We have been itchen to move to CO. I would like more info also.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

OK, let me see if I can answer some questions and give a little more info.

Access: for access you would be coming through Comanche National Grasslands for approx a mile from a maintained county road.

Water: No developed water exists on this property. There is well located approx 300 yards east of the property line with 60' of pipe that supplies more than enough water for the 6' windmill. Power lines are more than a mile away.

Location: It is located approx 25 miles southwest of La Junta Colorado http://www.ci.la-junta.co.us/ and 45 miles northeast of Trinidad Colorado http://www.trinidadco.com/ along US highway 350, and about three miles south of the highway.

It is located within the boundaries of the Comanche national Grasslands http://www.fs.fed.us/r2/psicc/coma/ And is located in the southwest corner of Otero county 

The area is rich in culture, hereitage, and wildlife. The Santa Fe trail did have a branch that actually ran through the property to the nearby Iron Springs Historical Area. http://www.santafetrail.org/chapters/bentsfort/BentsFort-SFTA-Chapter.php 
Antelope, elk, and deer are all native to the area, small game abounds.

The actual legal description if there is somewhere to look it up internet wise ??? is the S1/2 of the NW1/4 and the N1/2 of the SW1/4 of section 23 TWP27 S, RG 58 W of the 6th P.M.

The topography of the parcel is varied but mostly gently sloping. Sheep Canyon arroya runs along the eastern edge, with sandstone outcroppings, canyons, and cedars/pinons immediately to the south.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Is the well adjudicated to that property? Who owns it?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

The well is not located on the property, it is on the Forest Service Land. It was included just to give an idea of the local depth to water.



Cyngbaeld said:


> Is the well adjudicated to that property? Who owns it?


----------

